
Why Design Matters, Too - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/11/27/why-design-matters-too/
======
mattmaroon
My favorite line, though it makes no sense in context, is:

"Do you remember who released the first MP3 player in America? If you do,
kudos, and you probably also know that they aren't around anymore."

I had the Diamond Rio, which I think was technically the second, but was the
first anyone had heard about. And to be honest, if it had the same amount of
storage as an iPod it might still be preferable.

------
jmtame
Amen. Amen, amen, and amen.

------
german
This is so true...

